# Flood and drain table utilizing deep water culture.



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been doing this for some time now with great results. It has required a LOT of attention in the beginning but a g/watt is no longer "iffy". 

Short and sweet, ill try to let the pics do the talking. Any questions please ask.


-Start with 2 inches of hydroton in a 10 inch mesh pot.
-Place rooted 3x3" rockwool clones in mesh pot and cover with hydroton.
-Set up as many as you can in your tray (3x3 holds 9 max; 4x4 holds 16 etc..)
-*Important* purchase a XXL air pump with manifold, line, and the blue trapezoid shaped air stones as they fit in the flood and drain channels. (1 per plant, 2 in the res.)
-Place a stone under each pot on the table and 2 in your res.
-Flood the table using your res. and let it overflow just like normal.
-*Important* put a small pump in the corner of the tray to circulate the upper flow.
-for added filtration place a small fish net in the upper water pump's flow and empty it if it gets any weak broken roots in it.

That's it. Check your res's pH, TDS etc...and buffer as needed. With this setup you can hold TWICE the nutrient solution in top and bottom making it near impossible to run dry in your res period as well as having a bigger solution available for uptake and a larger buffer. 


* this style allows the plants to uptake more phosphorus and makes the pH rise faster then you may be used to. Just adjust your lower res everyday to 5.4 and you will be golden.

Good luck MPers! 
-OGK


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

Well that certainly puts a new twist on the ol' table. Reminds of when my pump didn't shut off and I accidently turned my RW table into DWC for 8-12 hours. I was pleasantly surprised to find out it didn't noticably affect plants. 

I'm a firm believer you cannot have too much air in any hydro.

Thanks for putting out a new way for us to look at tables. Glad it's a good producer for you.


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

No problem! 

I'll update it in a week or two when the roots explode out the baskets


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 29, 2012)

And seeing as i cant submerge my luxmeter under water to see the lights intensity, I've been contemplating running strips of panda film across the res to help shield from light.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2012)

IMO the panda film would be a good idea anytime light, water and nutes are together things grow and not just the plants we love

Nice way to grow getting the best of both systems it looks like to me:aok:


----------



## OGKushman (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks ozzy! Yea panda film is going on today to see if the roots expand faster. 

Update pic...it's starting!


----------

